

Quantum computing for the determined - mblakele
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/quantum-computing-for-the-determined/

======
zitterbewegung
Looks like a good introduction so far. Very clear examples. I have studied
quantum computing a little and I need to refresh .

------
ignifero
His (standard) textbook on quantum computation is also very well written
[http://books.google.com/books?id=66TgFp2YqrAC&dq=Nielsen...](http://books.google.com/books?id=66TgFp2YqrAC&dq=Nielsen+Chuang)

